# HCPCS S9430 Pharmacy Compounding and Dispensing Services



## AHVC (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any insight/guidance for HCPCS Code S9430?  I know that the # of doses should equal the # of units billed.  Is there anything else that supports/justifies this code?


----------

